# Disassemble a tank



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

What's the best and safest way to disassemble a tank.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Xacto knife or any thin blade utility knife.
Did this to mine and worked like a charm. Just move slowly not to crack the glass or the knife.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Get a lg pack of single edge razors. Gently tap them through the seam. If you can get a narrow gauge guitar/piano wire, fashion garrot and saw through the seam and pull out the blades and you run down.

If they built it so that the seam is VERY tight, it's a very delicate job. We got as far as the EB on this 300gal but could not salvage the Starfire glass front and sides...had to smash it apart.



HTH/GL, be careful and take your time


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds like a nightmare, real shame to smash a tank. Goodluck with the 180


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I find single sided razor blades work the best. I buy mine from Para paint store but I think any good paint store would carry them.


----------



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

The seam is very tight and I can't even put anything into it.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Keep going back and forth with the blade. Eventually you will loosen it enough to begin to bend it away. Make sire you work all 3 seconds of a panel at a time.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can use spreader clamps to give some spreading force as you tap in the blades. Put in a 2x4 block b/w the clamp and the glass to spread out the point force from the clamp contact area on the glass. Go slowly and if the seams are that tight, you have to put the blades in at both sides and work the seams down at the same time.

It's nerve racking the first time you do it but go slow and methodically.


----------

